# Suzy Had Her First Bath of 2020!



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2020)

I decided to give Suzy her bath just now around midnight.  She is smelling sweet again and all cleaned off after her walk tonight.

Here she is:


----------



## Keesha (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I decided to give Suzy her bath just now around midnight.  She is smelling sweet again and all cleaned off after her walk tonight.
> 
> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 86616


Cute as a button. I’ve really wanted to bath my two recently since the weather warmed up some but haven’t yet. I like my girls nicely groomed. They like it too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Cute as a button. I’ve really wanted to bath my two recently since the weather warmed up some but haven’t yet. I like my girls nicely groomed. They like it too.


Suzy likes her baths, too.  Afterwards she goes charging around the apt. full speed letting out a few barks and blow drying the rest of her hair that wasn't dry yet from me towel drying her.  She's afraid of the blow dryer.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> Suzy likes her baths, too.  Afterwards she goes charging around the apt. full speed letting out a few barks and blow drying the rest of her hair that wasn't dry yet from me towel drying her.  She's afraid of the blow dryer.


My girls ‘hate’ their baths BUT it seems that most dogs do that crazy running around like silly hooligans thing. It’s hilarious to watch. 
Mine hate the blow dryer also. The only time they get blow dried is if I take them in to get groomed but that’s around $100 so I usually do them myself.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 2, 2020)

When I had dogs, I never liked the ''wet dog'' smell.  And getting a shower from them shaking it off.  And then they would rub themselves on the ground or the carpet and they, me, and the whole house would smell of ''wet dog''.  

With cats, I would never bathe them.  They say if they really need some fur cleaning, just get a damp towel and brush them with it.  After all, it's only the outer layer that gets dirty.  I seldom do it, they smell good just as they are and they do their own washing. I love how low maintenance cats are.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 2, 2020)

Who would be crazy enough to bath a cat


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 2, 2020)

Catlady said:


> When I had dogs, I never liked the ''wet dog'' smell.  And getting a shower from them shaking it off.  And then they would rub themselves on the ground or the carpet and they, me, and the whole house would smell of ''wet dog''.
> 
> With cats, I would never bathe them.  They say if they really need some fur cleaning, just get a damp towel and brush them with it.  After all, it's only the outer layer that gets dirty.  I seldom do it, they smell good just as they are and they do their own washing. I love how low maintenance cats are.


They only smell of "wet dog smell" for a little while and when they are dry they smell good again..found out the hard way


----------



## Keesha (Jan 2, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> They only smell of "wet dog smell" for a little while and when they are dry they smell good again..found out the hard way


I agree. It’s that ‘half dried dog’ that doesn’t seem to smell so good.


----------



## Pecos (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruthanne, that is a cute dog.

My wife bathes our two Bichons every two weeks and they seem to enjoy it. They never do get to the "stinky" stage, but after a bath they really smell good.

Now the cat, she is all mine and I am not stupid enough to bath her unless she really, really needs it.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 3, 2020)

Pecos said:


> Ruthanne, that is a cute dog.
> 
> My wife bathes our two Bichons every two weeks and they seem to enjoy it. They never do get to the "stinky" stage, but after a bath they really smell good.
> 
> Now the cat, she is all mine and I am not stupid enough to bath her unless she really, really needs it.


And your cat appreciates that you won't give her a bath.  LOL


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Who would be crazy enough to bath a cat



Some of us have tried, and lived to tell about it!   
JUST BARELY, though!


----------



## Catlady (Jan 3, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Some of us have tried, and lived to tell about it!
> JUST BARELY, though!


I did it once.  It was a little kitten that barely made it alive through a shed fire, her mother had made a den under one.  She smelled of smoke, so I gave her a bath.   Even while wrapped in a towel, she was shivering badly.  I wish I had known then about the wet towel trick.

On the other hand, I read about a woman who said when she took a bath she had to close the bathroom door because her cat insisted on taking a bath with her.  They're like people, some are screwed up.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

And maybe all of us are, just a little bit.

And maybe all of our dear animal companions are, as well. 
But we do not mind.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 3, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Who would be crazy enough to bath a cat
> View attachment 86618


I always gave my cats a bath. I did it from little on and they where pretty good about it. They went into some sort of cat trance and tolerated it. They never scratched or hissed but did give me the evil eye for the rest of the day. 

I did it because even though I brushed them,which they hated more than the bath ,it did loosen a lot of fur which I could brush out quicker and they smelled great except for their tuna breath. 
I don't think they would have tolerated mouth wash,never tried.


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> but did give me the evil eye for the rest of the day.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 3, 2020)

LOL...


----------



## Kaila (Jan 3, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> LOL...



Maybe that one was "Better off to leave things alone, as is"
than to try for "improvement" .....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2020)

She looks so cute Ruthanne!  My boy doesn't love his baths and looks so sad when he's soaked down in the tub, but like your girl, once he gets dried off and let out of the bathroom, he runs around the house like crazy.....soooo happy.  I don't let him in the yard anymore when he's wet, because he'll roll on the grass and under the pine trees in the needles and get covered in pine tar, dirt, leaves, you name it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 3, 2020)

SeaBreeze said:


> She looks so cute Ruthanne!  My boy doesn't love his baths and looks so sad when he's soaked down in the tub, but like your girl, once he gets dried off and let out of the bathroom, he runs around the house like crazy.....soooo happy.  I don't let him in the yard anymore when he's wet, because he'll roll on the grass and under the pine trees in the needles and get covered in pine tar, dirt, leaves, you name it.View attachment 86692


Awwww...they do look sad when wet.  Yes best to dry them off before taking them outside or letting them out


----------

